# can I drink ANYTHING besides water?



## newpatient (Apr 7, 2002)

Heather,I have given up soda, and it's helped w/gas tremendously. This is great, but I am getting roundly sick of water. Is there anything else I can drink? I know fruit juice is tricky.How about:decaf iced teaocean spray cranberry juice cocktaillemonadecelestial seasonings teas, iced (specifically, lemon zinger and apple cinnamon)I'm trying to avoid reflux as well as ibs symptoms. Please advise! And thanks.


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - There are lots of things you can drink, so don't worry. I know water does get pretty boring.In general, watch out for icy cold drinks on an empty stomach. Cold makes your muscles contract, and you want to keep your whole GI tract relaxed. Small sips of something cold are okay, and if you can get used to liking drinks that are cold but not icy that will help too. Having them with a meal is also easier to tolerate. If you want something on an empty stomach, you're best to have a hot drink or at least something that's just cool but not cold.So, keeping that in mind:decaf iced tea is fine - herbal teas are even better, as they can actively help with both acid reflux and IBS - you can make them cold just as you would regular tea - green tea is a good choice tooocean spray cranberry juice cocktail - this is pretty acidic, so not the best choice for refluxlemonade - again, acidiccelestial seasonings teas, iced (specifically, lemon zinger and apple cinnamon) - These should be fine, though I'm not sure if the lemon zinger is acidic or not. If it's just made with lemon zest it should be okay. The apple is great. Most other other herbal teas are safe bets as well.You can also try vanilla soy, rice, or oat milk if you like that. Or make a banana smoothie with soy milk and bananas, and add a little carob or cocoa powder if you like. Fruit smoothies in general are a great safe way to get your fresh fruit.You might try some more unusual things like gingseng tea (comes in little packets, dissolves in hot or cold water) - Asian markets and some grocery stores carry them. There is chrysanthemum tea, too. If you have an Asian market near you, you'll find lots of different dried "tea" choices that are caffeine-free. Some are pretty weird, some are really tasty. Best,Heather


----------



## newpatient (Apr 7, 2002)

Again, thank you. You are a better source of information on diet than my doctor!


----------

